# Remy, UQM, Yasa, etc...



## sumfoo1 (Mar 16, 2010)

What are yall going to do for a motor controller? 

If you feel like taking the time to learn how to program a motor controller.

then.... 

http://www.sae.org/events/bce/presentations/2007williamsen3.pdf


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

The PSU team I'm working with use a Remy HVH250 motor and a Rinehart controller. I'd be less concerned with the motor alone, and make sure you can find a motor/controller that work well together. Usually the controllers are tuned to specific motors. Ideally you'd want this done beforehand, as tuning an AC motor can be..... troublesome.

the HVH is nice, but since its just the core, you'd have to build an enclosure for it and cool it accordingly. I don't have experience with Yasa or UQM, but they're decent motors as well.

Rinehart is a good place to start, as they're very high power in a small package, and liquid cooled. I know they're widely used in racing and high performance vehicles.


----------



## flybois (Jun 9, 2014)

Right now we are planning on using a Sevcon, but the Rinehart is another option we are having. I am planning on learning how to program a controller for the project.

And frodus, are you guys entering the 2015 or 2014 competition? I thought you could get the Remy with a housing too? Obviously it would cost more but itd save a lot of trouble.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Sevcon is going to need a motor shipped to them to tune from what I understand... Rinehart is ready out of the box with remy and a dozen other motors. 

We entered the 2014 competition. We're running behind, so who knows. I'm a tech advisor for them, so I don't know about the daily happenings.

You can get a Remy with enclosure, but we got one donated by Motoczysz to the team, and it had no enclosure. I have a source with 3 HVH250's on the shelf if you're interested. Rinehart is down the road from where I work and have given us great support. I've bought 5 of their controllers for various customers and they're solid.


----------

